# Lemo 2 now in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/4/15)

Sir Vape's stock of Lemo 2's has left. We expect delivery next week Wed or Thurs. They are up on the site for pre-order for those that are keen to secure one before they arrive. Personally this has to be the tank I have been dying to get my hands on 

The Eleaf Lemo 2 changes the game as far as rebuildable atomizers go. With a cutting-edge design, a solid 3.8ml capacity, airflow control, and most importantly the ability to side-fill the atomizer, the Eleaf Lemo 2 is a great choice for rebuilders of all skill level who are looking for an all-day tank that can be customized to their specifications. It has an exceptional form factor that avoids some of the bulk found in other rebuildable tanks.

FEATURES

Side-filling tank hole means that you don't have to take the whole tank apart in order to fill. This decreases leaking and increases convenience.

Usage of PEEK insulation will reduce corrosion, thereby extending the life of the Lemo 2 beyond many of its competitors.

Smooth adjustable airflow puts you in complete control of the intensity and temperature of your clouds.


Eleaf Lemo 2 comes with

1 x Lemo 2 Mouthpiece
1 x Lemo 2 Top Cap
1 x Glass Tube
1 x Atomizer Cover
1 x Atomizer Tube
1 x Coil stand
1 x Atomizer Base
1 x Pre-made Heating Coil
1 x Heating coil
4 x Screw (small)
4 x Seals gasket (big)
5 x Silicone rub rings (small)
2 x Organic cotton
1 x Screw Driver


Get yours now:
*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/eleaf-lemo-2*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (13/4/15)

Nice review on the Lemo 2


----------



## Sir Vape (15/4/15)

Lemo 2 is now in stock!!!

Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/eleaf-lemo-2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/4/15)

Just to let everyone know that we have restocked on the Lemo 2 .
First batch sold out really quick.

Second batch arrived yesterday afternoon and is up on the site 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/eleaf-lemo-2

Reactions: Like 4


----------

